# Tumbler recommendation



## SimmonsT (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey all! Im wanting to tumble some bottles up to a 1 quart milk bottle and smaller. Does anyone have recommendations on where to find one that can fit that size? Maybe amazon, ebay or whatever store. The glass is milky in colouration  and ive tried many chemicals short of sulfuric acid. Thanks for any info.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 22, 2021)

Yeah, Try the Jar Doctor. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 23, 2021)

SimmonsT said:


> Hey all! Im wanting to tumble some bottles up to a 1 quart milk bottle and smaller. Does anyone have recommendations on where to find one that can fit that size? Maybe amazon, ebay or whatever store. The glass is milky in colouration  and ive tried many chemicals short of sulfuric acid. Thanks for any info.


Acid won't work. Tumbling will.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 25, 2021)

If You Desire A Little Gift From An Angel, Definitely Not Me .I Heard You Like Small Jugs .IF You Desire Send Me A Place Where It Could be Sent .When You Get It Read The Bottom . All Kinds Of Things Happen In NEW ORLEANS.


----------

